# Another Girl



## MrsStutler

We had our gender scan today and found out we are having another girl. We have 1 boy and two girls already and I wanted a boy this time so badly. I had myself convinced that it was a boy. I left the ultrasound sobbing, leaving behind my pictures because I didn't want them. My husband grabbed them instead. Everybody is so happy and excited and I just hate it. Hubby wanted a boy too but isn't as crushed as I am. I really don't want this baby at all now. I don't want to pick names, buy stuff...Nothing. I just want to be not pregnant anymore and forget about it.


----------



## VickyLou

You will warm to the idea in time. You are probably a little more crushed cause you had convinced yourself it's a boy so finding out its a girl will be a bit of a shock. 
I know it's not the same as I only have 2 children, 2 girls, my second is 8 weeks old and I prayed she would be a boy. I was gutted that she was a girl. I soon came round to the idea though and realised my daughter would probably prefer a girl to a boy. I totally understand you probably wanted a little brother for your older son though. 

In time you will get used to the idea and when your daughter arrives you will love her unconditionally. I hope these feelings you are having disappear soon. :( x


----------



## Wish85

:hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Thank you. It's been a really emotional process. This will be our last baby and knowing there is no chance for another is making it a little worse. My beat friend is making me feel 10 times worse about it too. I already feel like a horrible person because I want to be happy, I want to feel connected but I just don't. She's been telling me I need to get over it and quit being so selfish. I've been trying to think of all the positives but it's hard coming up with anything. Our bedroom situation is all kinds of messed up now too. A boy would have been perfect but now we have 3 girls and 1 boy to fit into two very very small rooms. I know I'll come around but right now I feel like I'm grieving this baby boy I didn't even know or existed.


----------



## Jessicahide

I think you are just in shock, rally hope you manage to overcome these feelings, she may not be what you wanted but you will fall so much in love with her and will think back to now and feel guilt x If these feelings continue i think some counselling would be beneficial xxx


----------



## pinhams

Hi, 
you are in exactly the same position as me, i started a thread a few weeks ago about it.

I have also found out i am having my 3rd girl. My eldest child is a boy and desperatley wanted a brother. My dh really wanted another son.

I thought my daughters wanted another sister but when we told them they looked upset and said they thought they were getting a boy baby.

I felt gutted at first but i realised it wasnt for gaining a daughter it was because like u its my last child and i will never be able to give my son a brother. I can honestly say, i am infact happy to be having another daughter and so looking forward to meeting her. I actually hand on heart would be upset if i went for another scan and they told me it was a boy and they made a mistake. 

I hope this makes u feel a little better that it happens to others also but it does get better and i'm sure you will love this baby as much as you have your others. 

Is your son the eldest? x


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry your feeling this way Hun I have three boys and desperately wanted a girl last time but I was soon looking forward to having another boy and I'm so glad I did he's the most amazing little thing ever 
We to are done so no chance of a girl I don't think give yourself some time x


----------



## cnsweeney

I'm sorry hun . I have 2 girls and really want our third and last to be a boy . Unfortunately we can't pick and sometimes people don't understand how difficult it can be and we don't want to seem selfish because some people can't have children at all. But I personally am jealous you have at least one of each :) if my last is a girl Idk how I will cope but I know I will come around to it. I just desperately want a son . Many of us know your feelings , don't feel guilty !


----------



## ButterflyK

:hugs:

I understand, I really wanted a boy for our first and husband wanted a girl and we had a girl. I love her to pieces and never cared once we found out, this time though with it being our last I really wanted a boy we have yet to officially find out as I am only 13 weeks and a few days but I had my first scan the other day and asked if they would tell and of course they said to earlier but when they were measuring the babies legs I swear I seen the 3 lines they use to confirm it's a girl, just gutted as I really want a boy, I won't have a scan for a few more weeks to tell but I guess I can prepare myself now if it is a girl. I know we should all be grateful for health babies and I am, just hard to explain to people about wanting something different then you get.


----------



## kimmy04

Sorry you are feeling that way. I'm on baby number 3 and I have one of each already so I know I'm lucky but I was really wanting another girl. 2 kids have to share a room and the age gap between the two boys will be over 5 years whereas my daughter is only 2. I had a sister growing up and always wanted 2 girls. I was definitely upset to hear boy number 2 but I'm only a few weeks away from him being here now and I can honestly say I can't wait to meet him. My son is really excited to have a brother but my daughter keeps saying baby sister. She's too young to really understand though so she will be fine. This is our last baby though so I'm sad she will never have a sister. It's a hard thing not being able to choose our family dynamics but I think it all happens for a reason. We are blessed to have both genders even if it isn't the balance we were hoping for. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ButterflyK

Confirmed we are Team :pink: again. I knew I seen the 3 lines...lol. I think it was probably good that I did as I wasn't disappointed as I thought I was going to be and had already started looking at bedding and clothes. We have names picked out for both and today had my check up and the Dr asked if I wanted to know the sex, the blood test I had done tells that as well and we are having a little girl. Baby is healthy and that is all that matters


----------

